# Msn Virus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Razorblade (Jul 28, 2006)

*Msn Virus!*

Just to let you know, if meltdown [at] hotmail [dot] com adds you to their MSN Contacts, DO NOT add it; because, it's a virus. Spread the news fast; because, if somebody on your list accepts it then you get the virus too. Copy and paste this into a new message because some people do not read forwards


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

MSN Contact List Virus *Hoax*



> From time to time this virus hoax gets trundled out for another run, each time with a new email address plugged into it. It may be an attempt to discredit or annoy the owner of the specified email address or just a practical joke. In fact there are dozens of variations of the hoax, all equally false.
> 
> These messages should be deleted without forwarding.


----------



## Razorblade (Jul 28, 2006)

This could be a fake, but my clan leader is the one that told me and I see no reason for him to lie. Of course, I guess somebody could have always fooled him and he didn't know he was spreading a false rumor, I don't know. What I do know is I would rather be safe than sorry, but thats just me. So I spread the word. Take it however you wish, I choose to be safe.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's a fake, but thanks for letting us know anyway.

http://groups.msn.com/ShadesofChic/...Message=1866&LastModified=4675459868858697427


----------



## Razorblade (Jul 28, 2006)

No problem and thinks for letting me know it stands a strong chance of being a fake. I will post your link in my clan forums. Thanks again.


----------

